# Transmission issue?



## jkimbo (Nov 1, 2005)

I own a 2001 Nissan Maxima. I have twice noticed a slight but very subtle jerk when I am stationary at a light but in gear (with foot on brake). I thought it might be the belts skipping or something but did not see any change to the RPMs when this happened. Any idea what could be reason for this? 

Jimmy


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Sounds like your car is developing a slight misfire? Wait till the "CEL" comes on, it should tell you your problem.


----------

